# DIY climbing stick modification



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Gotta make sure its static rope or the rope will stretch. when you add weight.


----------



## ol'blue (Aug 23, 2009)

It's accessory cord from REI I'm about 195. And so far seems to work great.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

ol'blue said:


> It's accessory cord from REI I'm about 195. And so far seems to work great.


It might not effect the sticks as much because they are close to the tree... my buddy tried a non static 8mm rope on his tree stand and it held but it stretched and the seat post was a few inches from the tree instead of against it like it should. He found this out testing it a few feet off the ground, he plans to get a non static 8mm rope for it eventually in the mean time back to a cam buckle with a strap. 

Just thought i would warn you.


----------



## ol'blue (Aug 23, 2009)

Got the info from YouTube DIY Sportsman, I'll update if I see any change in how they work was going to go with amsteel but at the price of the rope I would have just got the muddy pro sticks.


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

mhill said:


> It might not effect the sticks as much because they are close to the tree... my buddy tried a non static 8mm rope on his tree stand and it held but it stretched and the seat post was a few inches from the tree instead of against it like it should. He found this out testing it a few feet off the ground, he plans to get a non static 8mm rope for it eventually in the mean time back to a cam buckle with a strap.
> 
> Just thought i would warn you.


Huge difference in leverage on the rope between stick and stand. Accessory cord does not work with stand, but works very well with sticks.


----------



## brown35 (Aug 24, 2006)

Do the Versa Buttons come with the bolt or just the circle button? I'm wondering if it's worth saving a little more money and just making your own as I have seen a couple guys on here do.


----------



## TC260 (Jun 11, 2012)

ol'blue said:


> Got the info from YouTube DIY Sportsman, I'll update if I see any change in how they work was going to go with amsteel but at the price of the rope I would have just got the muddy pro sticks.


Tenex I think would be a better choice than amsteel. Amsteel has an extremely low friction coefficient making it very poor for knots and make sure to use class 2 splicing techniques with it. Normal class 1 splicing methods won't work.


----------



## r2kauffman (Mar 23, 2014)

brown35 said:


> Do the Versa Buttons come with the bolt or just the circle button? I'm wondering if it's worth saving a little more money and just making your own as I have seen a couple guys on here do.


Yes they come with a nut and bolt. I just did this same mod on my old Summit buck steps. It works fantastic!


----------



## cloudbaseracer (Jun 15, 2010)

I know you changed yours to the rope but I have not decided to do that to mine just yet but I do have a question for you....

How did you store, stack and transport the sticks when you had the bulky webbing buckles? I find they are a bit hard to figure out once I come off the tree.


----------



## Schneeder (Sep 16, 2014)

cloudbaseracer said:


> I know you changed yours to the rope but I have not decided to do that to mine just yet but I do have a question for you....
> 
> How did you store, stack and transport the sticks when you had the bulky webbing buckles? I find they are a bit hard to figure out once I come off the tree.


That was one of the problems I was having with mine which helped in deciding to switch to the rope mod. I just got them as tight as I could and would stack two and two then use both straps and wrap them around both sticks at the same time. You could cover the buckles with rubber tubing or something similar to limit noise.


----------

